# Auswandern!



## Landerson (12. Juni 2009)

Hey hey,
Ich wohne schon seit ueber einem Jahr nicht mehr in Deutschland -  bin nach America ausgewandert.
Geplant war es eigentlich nie (habe gedacht ich "sterbe" in meiner Heimatstadt), hat sich aber so ergeben...

Hoert sich komisch an, ist aber so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von meiner Seite aus kann ich sagen das ich es nie bereut habe auch wenn ich schon ein paar Heimwehschuebe hinter mir habe.

Wie seht ihr das mit dem Auswandern? Gibt es hier im Forum der unbedingt weg will?

Bin schon gespannt auf die Umfrage und Antworten.

Gruss
Landerson

P.S. Die zweite Umfrage ist eine was waere wenn Frage (oder fuer die die schon ausgewandert sind eine Feststellung)

Edit: Habe mal noch 2 Punkte hinzugefuegt.


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_ich wurde den frage bogen etwas umändern_


----------



## Landerson (12. Juni 2009)

Inwieweit umaendern?


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_weil es bestimmt hier auch schweizer und östereicher gibt und ändere lander minderheiten_


----------



## neo1986 (12. Juni 2009)

ich werd wenn ich mit schule ausbildung mindestenz mal ein paar jahre auswandern.... deutscchland geht nähmlich echt den bach runter. Politich und allgemein die menschen in deutschland...

man könnte auch mehrere möglichkeiten wo man hinwandern möchte geben.


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_Neo nicht nur deutschland

Luxemburg is auch nich so das gelbe vom ei

Edit:juhu post nummer 930 xD^^ 1000 och komme ^^_


----------



## neo1986 (12. Juni 2009)

ich bekomms nur in deutschland mit..


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_a ja und daumen hoch fur auswandern 

Östereich ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgentwan-.-_


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2009)

_Vorstellen ja , jemals machen? Warscheinlich nein 

Länder? : 

Kanada / Australien - wobei Australien bevorzugt ist._


----------



## Ogil (12. Juni 2009)

Joa - leb jetzt seit etwa 2,5 Jahren im UK und hab es bisher zumindest nicht bereut...


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_mier drangt sich gerade die frage auf was benotigt man auser na arbeit alles um auszuwandern und es es ne läne planung ist_


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

sprachkentnisse


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_-.-bin nich blöd wen man schon auswandern dan dain wo man die sprache kanne _


----------



## mastergamer (12. Juni 2009)

Visum.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _-.-bin nich blöd wen man schon auswandern dan dain wo man die sprache kanne _


das ging aus deinem post nicht hervor, und es gibt auch einige leute, die denken, dass ihnen ihre mickrigen englischkentnisse ausreichend helfen.


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dass ihnen ihre mickrigen englischkentnisse ausreichend helfen.



Es gibt auch Leute Die auswandern, um die Sprache Zu Lernen.


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_hatte mich klarer ausdrucken sollen

bei mier liegt auswandern noch etwas in weiter ferne aber irgentwan verschwinde ich aus dem rattenloch 

ich glaub ich gehöhre zu den menschen die ihr eigenes Land hassen_


----------



## skyline930 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich würde gerne, nur geht das "etwas" schlecht mit 16. Aber dennoch, am liebsten wäre ich in Australien.


----------



## Landerson (12. Juni 2009)

Bei mir wars so, das ich ein Visum, Zeit (Wartezeit) und einiges an Geld brauchte um ueberhaupt Fuss in America setzen zu koennen.
Aber das war mir ja klar das mit den Amis nicht zu spassen ist.
Ich denke das Auswandern in Laender in der EU ist um einiges leichter.

Auch wenn es manchmal ein bisschen zu krass ist hier, ich finde es gut wie die Amerikaner patriotisch sind.
In Dutsdchland habe ich das einmal erlebt - WM 2006. Schade schade!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juni 2009)

Irgendwann vielleicht. Wenn dann nach Norden. Besten klimatische Verhältnisse für mich. Sozialtechnisch und Politisch ebenfalls.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2009)

_Nochmal zu meinem Post , da Australien ja für mich bevorzugt ist.. am liebsten ziemlich abgelegen.. alâ Drovers Run aus McLeods Töchter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



_


----------



## Benrok (12. Juni 2009)

Ich reise unglaublich gern.
Und nicht so 2 wochen strandurlaub.
Bin schon mehrmal für mehrere Monate mitm Motorrad verreist.
Aber Auswandern ist für mich keine Lösung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

latein amerika fänd ich glaub ich ziemlich geil. da würd ich sogar spanisch kurse für besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (12. Juni 2009)

Irgendwann vielleicht...
Irland/Großbritannien würde mir da am meisten zusagen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Juni 2009)

Ich würd entweder UK oder Irland gehen   da is so schee
Und die ham bessere KFZ-Zulassungsbestimmungen ^^
dann könnt ich dann ohne groß rumzutricksen mein Lieblingsauto fahren  *sabber* ( Factory 5 Type 65 Coupe )


----------



## Anduris (12. Juni 2009)

Habe mir auch schon oft überlegt irgendwann mal auszuwandern. 
Spanien wäre dann mein Land. War da bis jetzt fast jedes Jahr im Urlaub und ich liebe dieses Land einfach.
Das wäre schon cool wenn das mal klappen würde.. aber naja feste Pläne habe ich da noch nicht. Ich schwärme nur davon.
Australien wäre auch ein sehr interessantes Land. Meine Eltern wollen auf jeden Fall dahin.. 
Stiefvater war da schon mehrere Monate und hat mich schon begeistert, mit dem was er mir erzählt hat.


----------



## Sneedlewood (12. Juni 2009)

Habe ich auch schon häufig drüber nachgedacht...

Auswandern direkt würde ich nicht... dazu gefällt mir Braunschweig und Umgebung einfach zu sehr... mein traum ist es ja ein "Sommerhaus" in Süd Europa zu haben... wo man dann für 6 Monate hin kann (circa) ... bzw sich einfach mal abseilen kann.

Das würde ich aber auch nur machen wenn ich die 6 monate nicht arbeiten muss... bzw nur geringfügig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also heißt es erstmal Arbeiten :>

Jetzt ende des Monats geht es erstmal eine Woche nach Spanien... 


jeder fängt mal klein an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß


----------



## Uktawa (12. Juni 2009)

Ja, raus aus Deutschland. Das ist genau das wovon ich seit Jahren träume. Problem dabei ist halt nur immer das man hier Familie, Freunde und Verpflichtungen hat. Bin zwar so gesehen ungebunden und manchmal juckt es mih schon arg einfach meine Koffer zu packen und zu sagen "Leckts mich ich hau jetzt hier ab!". Aber is ja dann doch ein Schritt der nicht übers Knie gebrochen werden sollte.
Wirklich halten würde mich hier nichts. Einzig meine Familie...da wärs ein wenig doof. Aber anderer Seits...die Freiheit ist schon verlockend *G*.
Leute die es gewagt haben und Deutschland den Rücken gekehrt haben kann ich nur bewundern. Gehört schon viel Mut dazu wirklich zu gehen.


----------



## Sneedlewood (12. Juni 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Leute die es gewagt haben und Deutschland den Rücken gekehrt haben kann ich nur bewundern. Gehört schon viel Mut dazu wirklich zu gehen.



Jo, da kann ich nur zustimmen, aber wie du mehr oder weniger gesagt hast, Freunde und Familie "zurück lassen" ist schon nen hartes stückchen... ich glaube ich würde auch so alleine nicht auswandern... auch mit meiner Freundin/Frau nicht... 

Denn Frauen gibt es überall, gute Freunde nur selten ... klingt komisch, aber allein der Gedanke auszuwandern mit der Frau und nach 6 Monaten ist schicht im schacht... Horror ... D:

Muss ja nicht passieren, aber wenn ich so ne entscheidung treffe, muss sie auch gut durchdacht sein und da schadet gesunder egoismus nicht... finde ich :>

Fazit: Ich würde lieber mit nem guten Kumpel auswandern als mit meiner Freundin/Frau (Die Ansichtsweise kann sich noch ändern, klar, wenn man 10 Jahre verheiratet ist, werde ich das wohl auch anders sehen, aber davon bin ich noch ca 10 Jahre entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vreen (12. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _-.-bin nich blöd wen man schon auswandern dan dain wo man die sprache kanne _



mal im ernst, du kannst nichtmal deutsch


----------



## Landerson (12. Juni 2009)

Sneedlewood schrieb:


> Denn Frauen gibt es überall, gute Freunde nur selten ... klingt komisch, aber allein der Gedanke auszuwandern mit der Frau und nach 6 Monaten ist schicht im schacht... Horror ... D:



Also ich bin zu meiner jetztigen Frau nach America gzogen und habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut...
War aber schon hart Freunde und Familie hinter sich zu lassen.

Dennoch die Welt ist so klein geworden...


----------



## Sneedlewood (13. Juni 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> mal im ernst, du kannst nichtmal deutsch



THIS!

Ich habe in dem Thread seine Posts gelesen ... 

in ein Land auszuwandern ohne die Sprache zu kennnen, bzw die Grundkenntnisse zu kennen bringt nichts, ich meine ich mache keinen Urlaub, ich möchte da evtl meine Lebenszeit verbringen bzw einen teil davon... und anpassen wenigstens mit der Sprache ist das minimum was man machen kann/muss...


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2009)

Um überhaupt Auswandern zu möchten, sollte man 5-10 mal im Land gewesen sein für 2-3 Wochen und nicht einfach Koffer packen und dann hoffen der Liebe Gott scheißt mir in die Hände.


----------



## Landerson (13. Juni 2009)

A la Tschuess Deutschland oder so?
hab da mal eine Sendung gesehen wo zwei nach Spanien sind aber kein Wort spanisch konnten.
Nach 4 Monaten haben sie sich in Deutschland wieder angemeldet.

Schwachsinn sowas...


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (13. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte auch mal auswandern nach Südafrika, ich habe mich deshalb mal vom DRK beraten lassen. Es war sehr interessant. 
Erstens, muß man die Sprache und Gebräuche zumindest etwas beherrschen.
Um einen Job dort zu bekommen, muß man etwas können was auch in Deutschland sehr gefragt ist.
Heute zb., weiß ich das Medizinische Assistenten sehr gefragt sind im In- und Ausland.

Sollte ich wider erwarten mal Lotto spielen und den Jackpot knacken, bin ich sofort in Brasil. Dort würde ich mir, zu meiner Erheiterungen, jeden Tag die Tagesschau im stream angucken. Aber erstmal müßte ich so ein Scheinchen ausfüllen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2009)

[X] irgendwann vielleicht

Australien, Neuseeland, Kanada oder ein nordisches Land


----------



## RomanGV1 (13. Juni 2009)

Bin schon in den Planungen Deutschland zu verlassen.
USA Texas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2009)

hmm ich würde schon sehr gern weg von meinem jetzigen Wohnsitz aber es muss ja nicht gleich ausland sein mich würde schon Norddeutschland reizen^^


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Bin schon in den Planungen Deutschland zu verlassen.
> USA Texas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann solltest du dein Englisch aber auffrischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

Hätt ich nicht meinen Traumjob gefunden wär ich schon längst ausgewandert. Von der Arbeit her hat mich die USA schon immer gereizt, von den Leuten und der Mentalität wär Latin-Amerika interessant gewesen. Wohins mich dann schlussendlich verschlagen hätt weiss ich auch nicht.
Aber ich kann jeden Auswanderer gut verstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich aber jedem anraten kann, der plant auszuwandern: Geht zuerst mal nen Monat oder länger ins Zielland in die Ferien, bevor Ihr tatsächlich auswandert. Ansonsten seid Ihr vermutlich schneller zurück als Euch lieb ist. Der "Traum vom Auswandern" kann recht schnell zum Albtraum werden, wenn man nicht so recht weiss, welche Konsequenzen das mit sich zieht. Denn den Standard den man hier hat, hat man sonst nirgends auf der Welt.


----------



## Kono (shat) (15. Juni 2009)

auswandern, aber sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
norwegen

zu der frage was man dazu braucht
in jedem land gute landessprachkenntnisse, vor allem berufsbezogene kenntnisse. es bringt nicht viel standartfloskeln zu können, wenn man seinen chef nicht versteht^^
geld, und davon jede menge. irgendwas geht immer schief, man sollte mindestens ein jahr von seinem ersparten leben können, da in vielen ländern das sozialsystem wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden ist.
je nachdem wo man hinwandert, zb afrika, südamerika, osteuropa extra bestechungsgeld. 
disziplin, denn wenn man auswandert, muss man sich alles neu erarbeiten und oft auch mehr arbeiten als in schland
freunde oder familie im rücken, kann nicht schaden
gesunden menschenverstand, man sollte wissen wann es sinnlos ist weiterzumachen
vorher sollte man sich unbedingt über alle behördengänge informieren, was braucht man alles um einzuwandern, wie sieht die schulbildung aus. etc
krankenversicherung usw

aber vorm auswandern das wichtigste. schaut euch einige monate das land an, in das ihr auswandern wollt.


----------



## Irn-Bru (15. Juni 2009)

richtig sonst ergeht es einem so wie den Flachpfeifen aus den Fernsehdokus. Mal eben nach Spanien ziehen und ne Würstchenbude aufmachen(huch wir brauchen ne Genehmigung,son mist jetzt müssen wir wieder nach Deutschland).

Mein Traum wäre es irgendwann mal in die USA ziehen(Sprache stellt kein Problem da, an die Mentalität müsste man sich allerdings evtl. gewöhnen). Mein Vorbild ist da Conny Reimann der jetzt schon seit ein paar Jahren in Texas wohnt...er hat sich Gedanken gemacht und alles konsequent durchgezogen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Juni 2009)

Meinst den Typen von N24?


----------



## Naho (15. Juni 2009)

Ich komme aus Österreich und will auch dableiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (15. Juni 2009)

Kann ich so nicht sagen, aber allein von der lage in meine branche her, würde ich gern mal ins ausland gehen,
sobald ich mich wieder mit meinem gelernten beruf indentifizieren kann.


----------



## Kono (shat) (16. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> richtig sonst ergeht es einem so wie den Flachpfeifen aus den Fernsehdokus. Mal eben nach Spanien ziehen und ne Würstchenbude aufmachen(huch wir brauchen ne Genehmigung,son mist jetzt müssen wir wieder nach Deutschland).
> 
> ...


kennst du das pärchen von vox?
beide so mitte 20, wandern nach thailland aus. waren natürlich noch nie da. können kein thai, kein englisch, nichts außer deutsch. wollen eine bar eröffnen, die nicht fertig ist, und das geilste von allem, sie hat ne allergie gegen scharfe gewürze. ich hab mich bepisst vor lachen, als sie auf nem markt standen und feststellten, das selbst süße bananen gewürzt sind und sie keine luft mehr bekam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2009)

Am besten fand ich das eine Mädel, das doch tatsächlich nach Mallorca auswandern wollte. Dabei waren ein paar tolle Aussagen von ihr, dass sie zB nicht mit "Tussies" klarkommt und dass sie eigentlich nicht so wahnsinnig ne Partygängerin sei. Auf Mallorca sollte sie dann aber von ihrer Arbeit her Werbung für Clubs und Einkaufszentren machen, sprich Leute anquatschen und sie wenn möglich dazu bringen, in den Club zugehn. Damit kam sie überhaupt nicht klar. Abends gings dann in den Club, in dem sie für Stimmung sorgen sollte. Nach eigener Aussage von ihr gefiel ihr nicht, dass sie während ner Bolonaise "überall angefasst wurde". Am zweiten Tag sollte sie am Strand Werbung für ein Einkaufszentrum machen, damit kam sie aber auch nicht klar und hat am sage und schreibe *zweiten* Tag ihren "Traum vom Auswandern nach Mallorca" aufgegeben. Ich wusste nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte, als ich das gesehn hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (16. Juni 2009)

Leider bedeutet Auswandern die Leute zurück lassen, die man liebt! Ich könnte nicht ohne meine Eltern und Geschwistern geschweige denn ohne meine Freunde, die ich teilweise seit über 20 Jahren kenne! 

Hätte Lust auf das Abenteuer und sprachlich wäre ich für einen sehr großen Teil der Welt "geeignet" von der ich am liebsten auch alles sehen würde aber ich würde vor allem die Menschen sehr vermissen!


----------



## Kono (shat) (16. Juni 2009)

je nachdem wie alt deine eltern sind, wenn sie bereits im rentenalter sind, nimm sie mit. denen gehts fast überall besser als hier, mit ihrer rente
gute freunde zu finden, ist nicht einfach, aber heutzutage gibt es ja überall hin flieger


----------



## Philister (16. Juni 2009)

auswandern? nein danke. aber ich bin ein grosser backpacker fan - bin schon einige male für paar monate losgezogen und hab von der hand in den mund gelebt. das deckt meinen bedarf an abenteuer mehr als genug ab.

viele leute die auswandern wollen, machen das aus meiner sicht einfach aus einer falschen motivation heraus. kenne einige leute, die auf einmal verwundert festgestellt haben, dass sie zwar nicht mehr dieselben, aber dafür andere und möglicherweise schwerwiegendere probleme haben.



> denen gehts fast überall besser als hier


 das wage ich zu bezweifeln ;-)


----------



## Ogil (16. Juni 2009)

Naja - ich finde diese TV-Sendungen vermitteln auch ein falsches Bild vom "Auswandern". Wenn ich mich innerhalb Europas (sei es nun Spanien, Nordeuropa oder sonstwas) niederlasse, dann ist das kein grosses Abenteuer, keine grosse Ungewissheit - sondern letztlich auch nicht mehr so sehr viel anders als wenn ich innerhalb meines Landes in eine andere Stadt ziehe. Sicher gibt es ein paar andere Gesetze und Regelungen - aber sich damit zurecht zu finden ist auch nicht schwerer als sich im deutschen Richtliniendschungel zurecht zu finden. Und ob ich nun von Bayern mit dem Auto nach Norddeutschland fahre oder mich fuer 2h in den Flieger setze ist auch kein grosser Unterschied und somit bin ich nicht wirklich "weiter" weg von der Familie als ich es in D. vielleicht auch waere.

Und klar - bevor man irgendwo hin geht, sollte man sich schon ueberlegen was man dort machen will. Im Iran Schweinswuerstchen zu verkaufen ist sicher nicht die beste Ueberlegung und Arbeiter in der Autoindustrie sucht in Detroit wahrscheinlich auch grad keiner. Es zaehlt halt nicht nur die "tolle" Idee wohin man mag, sondern sicher auch die Ueberlegung, wo man die besten Chancen mit seinen Faehigkeiten bzw. der vorhandenen Ausbildung hat.


----------



## Belphega (16. Juni 2009)

Die TV-Sendungen sind absolut unrealistisch.
Ich wandere im Herbst selber aus. Ich bin erst 19, wohne zzt in Österreich - und werde nach Baden Württemberg gehen, weil ich mir da vor ein paar Monaten ne Stelle gefunden hab, die mir gefällt. Ich will raus aus Österreich, ich mag das System und das Ambiente nicht, ich fühl mich hier nicht wohl.

Ich freu mich drauf.
Es wird hart - auch wenns nur 450km sind - alles wird neu.


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir vielleicht für irgendwann finnland überlegt...wr da schon 4 mal  und es gefällt mir,kann die sprache zwar nicht super aber das lässt sich ja vorher lernen.......


----------



## Kono (shat) (17. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die TV-Sendungen sind absolut unrealistisch.
> Ich wandere im Herbst selber aus. Ich bin erst 19, wohne zzt in Österreich - und werde nach Baden Württemberg gehen, weil ich mir da vor ein paar Monaten ne Stelle gefunden hab, die mir gefällt. Ich will raus aus Österreich, ich mag das System und das Ambiente nicht, ich fühl mich hier nicht wohl.
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf.
> Es wird hart - auch wenns nur 450km sind - alles wird neu.


tschuldige aber österreich und ba-wü, da gibt es nicht unbedingt viele unterschiede, außer dem dialekt


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

na hör mal Kono  ;D

wir haben eigene Kultur und Gepflogenheiten ( selbst die Gelbfüssler ^^ ) 
außerdem is BW viel schöner als Österreich ^^
und wir haben guten Wein

Und Maultaschen


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Ich gehe dort hin, wo die Jobs sind. Aber einfach so auswandern? Nie.

Ich war schon an so vielen Orten in der Welt und habe eine Lehre gezogen:
Kaum irgendwo ist es besser als in Deutschland!
Man kann noch relativ sicher sein, hat ein Sozial- und Krankenkassensystem! 

Dinge, die viele noch schätzen lernen werden sobald sie ausgewandert sind und auf einmal soetwas nicht mehr haben.

Nur weil das Gras auf der anderen Seite grüner aussieht, heißt das nicht, dass es auch grüner ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (17. Juni 2009)

Wer meint im Ausland würde alles besser werden ist einfach auf dem Holzweg. Zumindest innerhalb der westlichen Industriestaaten sind die Unterschiede in kultureller Hinsicht maginal. 
Es gibt in den USA, Skandinaven und und und genauso Idioten wie hier und genauso nette Leute. Aber die Wahrnemung der Menschen ist da einfach extrem verblendet. Bestes Beispiel USA. Das große Buuhland unter Bush, jetzt plötzlich ist es Obamaland und wieder total toll. Aber geändert hat sich im großen und ganzen nichts. Glaubt irgendwer die Menschen verhalten sich grundlegend anders, weil sie nun Obama statt Bush als Präsident haben?
Auf unsereins hatten die Wechsel des Bundeskanzlers oder Bundespräsidenten ja auch keinen Einfluss. 
Sprachliche Barrieren sind auch so ein thema. Wer meint etwas Schulenglisch reiche aus um zurecht zu kommen der irrt gewaltig.


----------



## Landerson (18. Juni 2009)

> Glaubt irgendwer die Menschen verhalten sich grundlegend anders, weil sie nun Obama statt Bush als Präsident haben?
> Auf unsereins hatten die Wechsel des Bundeskanzlers oder Bundespräsidenten ja auch keinen Einfluss.
> Sprachliche Barrieren sind auch so ein thema. Wer meint etwas Schulenglisch reiche aus um zurecht zu kommen der irrt gewaltig.



Geandert hat sich hier durch die Wahl von Obama nicht sehr viel, nur das "Change" Gefuehl hat doch einiges bewirkt. Zumindest in der Psyche. Man hat wieder vetrauen in die Politik, mehr als zuvor.

Schulenglish reicht vielleicht zum Urlaub machen, aber wenn man Behoerdengaenge machen muss, sieht das schon anderst aus *Und schwubst bist du beim Militaer eingeschreiben weil du die nette Frau gegenueber nicht wirklich verstanden hast*


----------



## Stancer (18. Juni 2009)

Naja es gibt sicher Länder, wo ich gerne Leben würde aber ans Auswandern denke ich trotzdem nicht.

Man sollte auch bedenken, das 90% der deutschen Auswanderer innerhalb der ersten 5 Jahre nach Deutschland zurück kehren. Gründe sind meistens die gleichen. Entweder wegen Heimweh oder das die Leute merken, das es ihnen in Deutschland doch eigentlich ganz gut ging. In anderen Ländern gibts teilweise auch ne ganz andere Arbeitsmoral. Die Deutsche Arbeitsweise ist zwar in der Welt als sehr Präzise und Ordentlich bekannt aber dafür auch als langsam.
Und natürlich geht manchem Auswanderer das Geld aus.

Wer ernsthaft Auswandern will sollte sich das gut überlegen und braucht dazu auch schon mal eben nen Startkapital von mind. 10.000&#8364;. Wenn man direkt ne Arbeit findet isses ok aber wenn nicht muss man erstmal schauen. Die Bezahlung in anderen Ländern ist zudem oftmals sehr viel niedriger als in Deutschland bei höherer Arbeitsleistung.

Als 18 Jähriger, der gerade seine Schule hinter sich hat sollte man nicht an Auswandern denken. Da macht man dann besser einen Joburlaub, d.h. man geht für 1 Jahr z.b. nach Australien, jobbt dann aber dort ganz normal und darf dafür dann kostenlos im Hotel wohnen und Essen. Für den Rest muss man aber selber bezahlen weshalb man da auch so 10.000&#8364; mitnehmen sollte.

Für mich kämen sowieso nur wenige Länder als Auswanderungsziel in Frage :

1. Kanada
2. USA
3. Australien

Alle anderen Länder haben entweder deutlich niedrigere Lebensqualitäten als Deutschland oder sind sehr viel teurer wie z.b. Niederlande oder England

Gut Bezahlt wird man zudem in anderen Ländern nur, wenn man eine hochqualifizierte Ausbildung mit bringt. D.h. wenn man in Deutschland studiert hat; sowas ist in der Welt sehr anerkannt. Direkt nach der Schule oder mit einem Beruf aus dem Mittelstand auszuwandern lohnt sich selten, da man dann meistens weniger verdient als in Deutschland. Wer ne Ausbildung im Ausland machen will brauch dazu sehr gute Sprachkenntnisse. Nen Betrieb wird kaum jemanden einstellen, der sich nur gebrochen in der Landessprache ausdrücken kann.


----------

